# Xikar Scribe Lighter



## BuckeyeBass (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey, I recently bought the Xikar Scribe lighter, and I have found that the "pull apart action" doesn't work smoothly and is rather hard to pull open. I was wondering if anybody else has had this issue with this lighter.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

If I understand your description correctly, I think that you are just experiencing a new lighter that is tightly-fit together. Work it a few times carefully and it should pull apart easier as the 2 pcs wear a bit.


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've used mine for about 3 months and it hasn't gotten much easier to pull apart. Quick warning, do not keep it lit for a long time. I used mine as a cigar lighter, keeping it lit for over 10 sec or so causes it to break. I just had mine replaced.


----------



## BuckeyeBass (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok thanks for the warning. It seems like a nice lighter, I will just have to get used to it.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

It can be a bit stubborn to click open but I don't mind that. My daughter will be a toddler before long. They are quite nice and I like a natural flame for my pipes and my cigars. One of these days, when I'm rich and famous, I may get one.


----------

